# Which London CC site is best for seeing a show in London?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We have decided that in February half term we fancy going up to London, staying at either Crystal Palace or Abbey Wood, going to see a show, having a couple of day trips into London and then going to the Excel Motorhome Show before coming back to Devon.

My question is: which site out of Crystal Palace and Abbey Wood is best to go to if we are planning to catch a train/underground into the West End?

If anyone has advice about visiting the Excel show, it would be welcomed, I'm just about to go into goodle maps and see where that is in London.

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

We have used Abbey Wood to go to the London shows. excellent train service into London Bridge or Charing Cross. The station is and easy walk from the site.

Not been for a while as the site is in the LEZ

peedee


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

We've used both and found Abbey Wood the easiest.
10 min walk to station, 35min into Charing Cross.
Trains about every 30 min.
Plenty of late trains on the return.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

IT DEPENDS! I see you are aged 53 and I'll assume you are fit.

We like Abbey Woods (but we live in E Anglia). It is enclosed in a "valley" - all you see is the campsite, with lots of greenery and resident animals, including parakeets and foxes. It is a gentle stroll down to the station, with trains to Charing Cross or London Bridge every8-20 mins, depending on time of day. The shops at Abbey Woods centre are a bit jaded. The roads in the area are residential.

Crystal Palace pitches may give you views over the acres of park, or you might be in a little cul-de-sac with bushes. Wildlife is mainly squirrels, which you also get at AW. You can walk through the park (some grass) to the station which is gently down a few terraces, but a steep set of stairs down to the platform. I think trains go to Waterloo or Victoria, possibly involving a change at Clapham Junction. When you come back it can be a climb, especially if you decide to walk along the lit streets; it is possible to catch a bus to the top of the hill, and even along the main road to the site. You can catch a bus all the way into Central London, but timing could be awkward. The shops are more "up-market" and there is a much wider choice.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Abbey Wood is more convenient for the train to central London and you can connect with the DLR at Greenwich to get to Excel.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

And if you have your own sanitary facilities and are up for a 20 min walk to the station, there is Walton C&C. We like it because it is £10 a night for us oldies!
And they have hundreds of wild parakeets...
Patrick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT do check that you are allowed inside the LEZ after January 3 2012 since many MH cannot access those sites without a £100 a day charge (I believe that is the figure........) to TFL..... 8O

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17701.aspx

that is one heck of a charge and one must feel VERY sorry for those MH owners who live within the LEZ and have little choice over things....... 

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We looked at staying at the CP site for the Autumn half-term in October, it was fully booked months ahead, likewise the Abbey Wood site so we went to the IoW in the end! Get your booking in early.

Re the LEZ, I checked against this for our MH and we were fine, it really applies to older and bigger MH (above 3.5t). You can check on the LEZ website. It is discriminatory against MH though, I can't see how a tugger pulling a bloody great caravan produces less emissions than a MH.

MrWez


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder if its just a coincidence that both Abbey Wood and Crystal palace are each half a mile INSIDE the LEZ?? Thanks for that Mr bl**dy Livingstone you ******!!

As there is an exemption from the congestion charge for Black cabs you would think (if there was the political will, OR the CC actually represented ALL of their members) that the ANPR system that is used for the LEZ could be programmed to ignore any vehicle registered as a Motorcaravan wouldnt you !! 

I wonder how much revenue motorhomers actually contribute to the economy of London??


----------

